# Bracelet helper and Karate Bo-staff



## achennau (Sep 26, 2010)

Tell me what you think, but don't be to rough....
First a bracelet helper made with Grecian Marble and then a karate bo-staff made from oak. This is two piece construction with an engraved copper center band. Thanks for looking.
Andy
Texas


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## holmqer (Sep 26, 2010)

If the finish was a bit glossier, Darth Maul might have used it!


----------



## achennau (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, it was made before I knew the ca method.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## el_d (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice. You must have a large lathe.


----------



## jskeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice work.  Did you use a reinforced tennon under the joint on the bo?  Do you actually use a bo in your kata, or is it just a cool toy?


----------



## achennau (Sep 26, 2010)

No, I have a small Excelsior with a bed extension. I can turn a spindle up to 37" long with my lathe steady in the middle. Yes it has a reinforced tenon, and my son uses it in his kata. He just recently made red belt...


----------

